# I love balls!!



## mishele (Aug 26, 2014)

Hehe Said my furry friend. Here's Luke having some fun in the pool!:lmao:


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## astroNikon (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm glad we don't have to comment on the thread title  :thumbup:


----------



## mishele (Aug 26, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> I'm glad we don't have to comment on the thread title  :thumbup:



Why don't you like balls? I wouldn't say I love them, but I do enjoy playing with them from time to time.


----------



## runnah (Aug 26, 2014)

mishele said:


> Why don't you like balls? I wouldn't say I love them, but I do enjoy playing with them from time to time.



Do you prefer the fuzzy ones or smooth?


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 26, 2014)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you like balls? I wouldn't say I love them, but I do enjoy playing with them from time to time.
> ...



definitely smooth. 
nothing worse than a mouthful of ball fuzz.


----------



## Amocholes (Aug 26, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



I agree!


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 26, 2014)

What does Luke have to do with this?


----------



## mishele (Aug 26, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> What does Luke have to do with this?



Luke loves balls, silly.


----------



## runnah (Aug 26, 2014)

mishele said:


> Luke loves balls, silly.



Well pets do take on the behavior of their owners.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 26, 2014)

mishele said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > What does Luke have to do with this?
> ...



Him, too?


----------



## mishele (Aug 26, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Him, too?



Haha
Who doesn't?! Balls are fun! I bet you have a good time playing with them too!


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 26, 2014)

mishele said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Him, too?
> ...



If I do I definitely don't talk about it.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2014)

Fetch Mish... fetch!


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 26, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Fetch Mish... fetch!



She can't play now, I'm giving her a bath.


----------



## snerd (Aug 26, 2014)

DOH!!!


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 26, 2014)

Please don't make too much noise.
She is really jumpy when she's in the bath (you don't know how much trouble it was getting her into the tub).

Once she's clean I'm going to try and get her into bed.


----------



## mishele (Aug 26, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Please don't make too much noise.
> She is really jumpy when she's in the bath (you don't know how much trouble it was getting her into the tub).
> 
> Once she's clean I'm going to try and get her into bed.


You my friend are feeling frisky tonight...lol


----------



## snerd (Aug 26, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Please don't make too much noise.
> She is really jumpy when she's in the bath (you don't know how much trouble it was getting her into the tub).
> 
> Once she's clean I'm going to try and get her into bed.



Sorry, I dropped my laptop upon reading your post!


----------



## runnah (Aug 27, 2014)

snerd said:


> Sorry, I dropped my laptop upon reading your post!



Is that what happened to your shoulder, played with too many balls?


----------



## snerd (Aug 27, 2014)

runnah said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I dropped my laptop upon reading your post!
> ...



No, too much leaning forward on it, trying to get a better view of those Mod baths!!


----------



## mishele (Aug 27, 2014)

snerd said:


> No, too much leaning forward on it, trying to get a better view of those Mod baths!!



Is that a thing..."mod baths"?! Lol
Someone go enter that in the urban dictionary!!


----------



## pthrift (Aug 27, 2014)

well this thread took an unexpected turn.


----------



## pgriz (Aug 27, 2014)

Hmmm...  Which pay-per-view channel will this be playing on?


----------



## mishele (Aug 27, 2014)

pthrift said:


> well this thread took an unexpected turn.



Not really all that unexpected. Lol


----------



## runnah (Aug 27, 2014)

Staying on topic would have been unexpected. But I think the OP knew what they were doing.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 27, 2014)

I realize at this late date that I might have revealed perhaps a tiny bit more of the intimacies of the relationship between me and M. that would have been proper.
Most of all, I want to correct any bad impressions I gave.

First, she loves to take baths. Any comment that I might have made that implied that she doesn't was totally wrong. Not only does she love to take baths, I can barely convince her to keep her clothes on and not dive into the tub at a moments notice.

Second, she is not jumpy. In point of fact, most of the time she is practically comatose (and stays that way until I locate her stach.)

Lastly, it is not difficult to get her to get into bed after her bath. She just dives right in. Really, just ask anyone.

THere, does that correct any wrong impressions I might have given?


----------



## pgriz (Aug 27, 2014)

That kinda reminds me of the following story:

The captain and the first mate took turns posting in the ship log.

One day, the first mate returned from shore leave, drunk to the gills.  The next day, it was his turn to maintain the log and to his horror he saw that the captain wrote in the logbook: "The first mate was drunk today".  He remonstrated with the captain, asking him to remove the offending message.  The captain refused, saying that he only recorded the truth.  So later that day, the first mate wrote in the log:  "The captain was NOT drunk today".


----------



## mishele (Aug 27, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> I realize at this late date that I might have revealed perhaps a tiny bit more of the intimacies of the relationship between me and M. that would have been proper.
> Most of all, I want to correct any bad impressions I gave.
> 
> First, she loves to take baths. Any comment that I might have made that implied that she doesn't was totally wrong. Not only does she love to take baths, I can barely convince her to keep her clothes on and not dive into the tub at a moments notice.
> ...



Why isn't my bath running when I got home?!! You didn't even get the lavender bubbles I told you to buy!!
You need to rethink your priorities or your internet privileges will be taken away! Now go lay my silk nightie on the bed and fix the pillows like I like them.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 27, 2014)

mishele said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I realize at this late date that I might have revealed perhaps a tiny bit more of the intimacies of the relationship between me and M. that would have been proper.
> ...


Sad is it not, you cant even get good evil minions these days,


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 27, 2014)

Lew is out of character.


----------



## snerd (Aug 27, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Lew is out of character.



Quite.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry, you might have guessed that I am at a crucial point in my man-strual cycle where a wave of testosterone may have surged onto the keyboard.
No disrespect intended.
:bounce::bounce:


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 28, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Sorry, you might have guessed that I am at a crucial point in my man-strual cycle where a wave of testosterone may have surged onto the keyboard.
> No disrespect intended.
> :bounce::bounce:



Actually, it is nice to see the lighter side of you Lew.


----------

